# How about a Taco Tuesday Thread?



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Even if it's Wednesday . . .


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Bumping an older thread because.... its Taco Saturday for me!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

As one Mexican-American chef put it, "Anyone who lives in L.A. is at least 5% Mexican either by blood or proximity." And why restrict it to L.A.? Tacos rock!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

The ingredients could have been configured as tacos, but they weren't. Drizzle some Hatch green chile enchilada sauce on the dish. Put corn tortillas on it. A little more sauce and some shredded chicken. A bit of cheese. Keep layering. Bake at 350F until bubbly and a little brown.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> The ingredients could have been configured as tacos, but they weren't. Drizzle some Hatch green chile enchilada sauce on the dish. Put corn tortillas on it. A little more sauce and some shredded chicken. A bit of cheese. Keep layering. Bake at 350F until bubbly and a little brown.
> View attachment 49896


Sounds like a recipe for Taco Lasagna.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Sounds like a recipe for Taco Lasagna.


It sure does. I have always thought that of stacked enchiladas. I figured out years ago that the enchilar part of making enchiladas, dipping the tortillas in hot enchilada sauce so they could be filled and rolled, was not that much fun and all too often yielded a few cracked or torn tortillas that refused to hold together. It greatly added to my already very high respect for Mexican cooks.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I always use flour tortillas for enchiladas. They don't fall apart as easily.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Feta cheese seems like a really good idea.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about a Breakfast Taco?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52785


Quoting the late, great General McAuliffe, "Nuts!" I missed Taco Tuesday! LOL.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Even if it's Wednesday . . .
> View attachment 38931
> 
> 
> ...


Dayam those look good! If only we can add a bit of red sauce, maybe a smidgen of hard grate Romano, and since you're asking, some linguine!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53072





eagle2250 said:


> Quoting the late, great General McAuliffe, "Nuts!" I missed Taco Tuesday! LOL.


Ditto!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53635


Yum! The Taco tray pictured above is enough for me, but not enough to share. SWMBO's just going to have to go get her own! LOL.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yesterday (Tuesday) we had five layer breakfast tacos for the all important first meal of the day.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This morning I had a machaca and egg with avocado taco for breakfast. It turns out that machaca is simply beef jerky shredded in the blender and sautéed before you pour the scrambled egg over it. Simple and utterly delicious. And don't forget the red chili sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> This morning I had a machaca and egg with avocado taco for breakfast. It turns out that machaca is simply beef jerky shredded in the blender and sautéed before you pour the scrambled egg over it. Simple and utterly delicious. And don't forget the red chili sauce.


Sounds rather tempting ...machaca, egg and avocado tacos have been added to my list of future culinary adventures! Now I just have to locate a local source for machaca. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Sounds rather tempting ...machaca, egg and avocado tacos have been added to my list of future culinary adventures! Now I just have to locate a local source for machaca. Thanks for the recipe.


Just use common beef jerky and shred it in the blender. If you want to go completely artisanal, there's a series called the Taco Chronicles on Netflix that shows the whole process. More trouble than it's worth, IMO.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53777


A gastronomical delight even if it isn't to be eaten on Taco Tuesday. Io my taste, it is a potential seven day dining pleasure!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Tuesdaying on Thursday and I'll cross post in in Breakfast.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Today being Groundhog Day and Tuesday I put out a request on FB for recipes for Groundhog tacos. A friend suggested ground hog could be another way of describing pulled pork. So the crisped Boston butt is in the slow cooker with orange and mango juice, cider vinegar, onion, garlic, cumin, and ancho. I found some 25 calorie corn tortillas. I'll be interested to see how they are. They seem good uncooked.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fish Tacos for today's lunch, with a small garden salad substituted for the customary fries or onion rings. 
.....and now it's an Atkins Shake for dinner tonight.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I'll have duck confit tacos with butter lettuce, salsa, avocado and red chili sauce on corn and flour tortillas. There's probably enough confit for three-four tacos and that should fill me up.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It turns out that duck confit tacos are amazing! These look pretty good, too.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Pulled pork tacos and Spanish rice.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 54203
> 
> 
> Pulled pork tacos and Spanish rice.


I would only add a bit of sour cream to those pulled pork tacos.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Even if it's Thursday.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Even if it's Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 54584


Now that is my kind of valentine, for sure! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Even if it's Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 54584


That's pretty.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I think one of those racks might be a good purchase.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Even though it's Wednesday.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Even though it's Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 56210


On Tuesday evening the wife and I, finding ourselves gastronomically motivated by this thread, ambled on over to the Tavern...a neighborhood restaurant that featured Taco Tuesdays. We were disappointed to discover Taco Tuesdays had been discontinued and tacos were no longer on the menu. The wife ended up having grilled salmon and I settled for a Cubano sandwich...it was good, but it wasn't tacos.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Or Thursday?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Or Thursday?
> 
> View attachment 56225


Perhaps I can convince the wife that we dine out at the local Tijuana Flats this evening? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Being Lent and Friday, we must seek out fish tacos (My favorites, anyways).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

It is indeed a Lenten Friday. Our usual Friday fare, cheese pizza, will have to wait a week. This evening we are meeting two other fully vaccinated people at Las Palomas for our first restaurant rendezvous since early March last year! It is a Mexican place serving true Mexican food rather than Tex-Mex. I was thinking camarones al mojo de ajo until I read the latest on this thread. Now I am reorienting my thinking tacoward.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57123


How many times have I seen one of these oics, lost gastronomic control, grabbed the SRX key fob and made an impromptu "run for the Border?" Alas, Taco Bell will sell you a cheap Taco, but they just don't make them quite like the ones pictured above. (Heavy sigh!)  LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> How many times have I seen one of these oics, lost gastronomic control, grabbed the SRX key fob and made an impromptu "run for the Border?" Alas, Taco Bell will sell you a cheap Taco, but they just don't make them quite like the ones pictured above. (Heavy sigh!)  LOL!


That's because you live in Florida. Now if you'd relocated to Texas . . .


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

What you might do is check your local markets for a brand called 'Tacoland'. You find them in the refrigerator cabinet because they are raw and require cooking. Slip them into a pan with about a 1/4" of hot oil for a few seconds and watch them puff up like hot air balloons. Brown them a bit on each side and fill with your selection of choice ingredients. SO good!

I don't have any pictures because by the time I remember to get out my cell and shoot them, they're already gone. The poodle approves of this message.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> That's because you live in Florida. Now if you'd relocated to Texas . . .


As the great George Strait tells us,

"All my Ex's live in Texas,
and that is where I'd dearly love to be;
All my Ex's live in Texas,
and that is why I live in Florida, you see!"

LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

As Cinco de Mayo approaches it is time to plan ahead for a wonderful and rare phenomenon, Taco Tuesday followed by Cinco de Mayo. This, of course means two consecutive days of noshing on beloved Mexican food! I am thinking carne asada tacos on Tuesday and tacos al pastor on Wednesday, but I have not yet solidified my plan. What are you thinking of doing for this two day international observance?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

_Tacos de camarone_s on Tuesday and on Wednesday either_ tacos de carnitas_ or a trip down to Oregon City where there is a tacorría that has more varieties of taco than I've ever seen outside the NETFLIX serial The Taco Chronicles. Speaking of which, if you haven't seen it, do something about that.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I suspect I will go with steak Tacos on Tuesday and Limey Shrimp Tacos on Wednesday!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And May the Fourth be with you!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> And May the Fourth be with you!
> 
> View attachment 57439
> 
> ...


Are those Tacos in the top photograph barbecued pulled pork tacos? If so...Yum! The sliced avocados are lso a nice touch.as well.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Are those Tacos in the top photograph barbecued pulled pork tacos? If so...Yum! The sliced avocados are lso a nice touch.as well.


Looks like _tacos de suadero_ to me. Sort of BBQ'd goat stew.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Carnitas!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57532


Getting our taste buds warmed up for tomorrow? Yum...I really love this thread!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

These last few have me really wanting both carnitas and some barbacoa, maybe some tacos al pastor, too. I love banderas, a red sauce enchilada, a Suiza, and a tomatillo sauce enchilada. I think I may ask La Posada to serve me a plate of three totally different tacos.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Getting our taste buds warmed up for tomorrow? Yum...I really love this thread!


I certainly am getting mine in the mood. My choice is sort of between carnitas and deep-fried halibut fish. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

But for Meatless Monday, I'm having rellenos and beans. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57605


A squeeze of fresh lime juice is a great way to top off a good Taco! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Carnitas!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57675
> 
> 
> Carnitas!


What is the difference between a Carnita and a Taco? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Carnitas is the term for a pork recipe that you put into a taco. It's one of the great classics. If you're interested, I'll send you a recipe that my son found/concocted using pork shoulder with orange juice and pulp (among other things). The recipe makes rather a lot so it would probably be best saved for a gathering of the descendants. It requires a pressure cooker and a broiler.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Carnitas is the term for a pork recipe that you put into a taco. It's one of the great classics. If you're interested, I'll send you a recipe that my son found/concocted using pork shoulder with orange juice and pulp (among other things). The recipe makes rather a lot so it would probably be best saved for a gathering of the descendants. It requires a pressure cooker and a broiler.


My friend, I would definitely appreciate a copy of your son's recipe. I'm always looking for something new to try in the kitchen. Thank you and your son!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's TUESDAY!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> It's TUESDAY!
> 
> View attachment 58133


Damn, that was yesterday and I missed it!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Calimari and camarones, pretty exotic for a taco.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58323


In times such as these, I almost wish every day could be a Tuesday, for I have never met a Taco that I didn't like!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It is written, "Everyone who's lived in Los Angeles is at least 5% Mexican; either by blood or proximity". Having spent the first 69 years of my life in The Basin, I'm probably more like 10%.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Tuesday morning


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This month's _Bon Apetit_ magazine has an entire issue devoted to the Taco Nation. And naturally, I cancelled my subscription last month! However, it is online and I expect to be copying down a number of their recipes. I mean, some genius has invented the duck confit taco! How can you expect a man to resist that?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll forego the Margarita but tonight I'm doing lamb rib tacos out of last night's leftovers.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For those interested, I recommend this little tidbit from Bon Apetit.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> For those interested, I recommend this little tidbit from Bon Apetit.


An absorbing site for sure, but "Beet Tostadas?" I'll have to give some thought to that one. The rest of the menu represents a whole lot of must try's! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, I would definitely appreciate a copy of your son's recipe. I'm always looking for something new to try in the kitchen. Thank you and your son!


You can make a quick cheating version from those thin pork chops (or any pork) by chunking them up, fogging them with seasoning salt, cumin, and chili powder, crisping them up in some oil, and pouring in some orange juice which you cook off, leaving them a combination of highly seasoned, sweet, crisp, and sticky.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

TKI67 said:


> You can make a quick cheating version from those thin pork chops (or any pork) by chunking them up, fogging them with seasoning salt, cumin, and chili powder, crisping them up in some oil, and pouring in some orange juice which you cook off, leaving them a combination of highly seasoned, sweet, crisp, and sticky.


I make mine in an InstantPot. Works a treat and it's easy.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

_¡Fajitas!_


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Saturday past, the wife and I were dining on fish Tacos at Rancho Chico's Mexican Restaurant and enjoyed them greatly! Would have been a pretty healthy meal if I had left those damned fried chips and salsa alone....but alas, I didn't. :angry:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy Tuesday!










I, too, am having shrimp tacos tonight, though not quite like these.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59517


Looks to be both appetizing and refreshing...all at the same time!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Middle Eastern Taco!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60967


Perhaps not the best dietary choice, but a very tasty anf filling lunch for sure. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 61003


I'm going to have to hunt me down, kill and consume a platter of those limed pork tacos. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Aaaaannnnnnd it's TUESDAY!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not sure how these were made but, by Golly, they look good!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62017


Not a thing wrong with getting an early start on a memorable Taco Tuesday. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It just needs tortillas.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Tonight we made carnitas tacos with all the goodies.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy Tuesday, y'all!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Sarge, I hope you will soon try your eggplant taco concept and share the results. I made a caponata the other night and am thinking of dialing back the vinegar and honey, but not eliminating them, amping up the peperoncino, and tossing it all into a frittata, perhaps with some orecchiette and Romano.

BTW, a slice of frittata is excellent nestled in a breakfast taco.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63703


Our Taco Bar for the family dinner this past weekend went pretty well. Although the grilled salmon topper was not as big a hit, as I had expected it to be. Ah well, onward and upward!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My first attempt at a eggplant taco was not worth repeating. I shall have to try another approach.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's Tuesday!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> It's Tuesday!!
> 
> View attachment 64362


My stomach tells me every day can be Tuesday...and I can live with that! Yum.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> My first attempt at a eggplant taco was not worth repeating. I shall have to try another approach.


I was thinking of cubing them, dredging lightly in cornstarch, highly seasoning with something like a steak rub, and either frying or baking at 380 in a convection oven until brown and slightly crisp. The effect would be a little like carnitas.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's probably than the approach I used which was to sauté slices until browned and then mix with sautéed poblano peppers and onion. It was bland.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

In my experience poblanos are great for chili relleno, but tacos need more zip, like serranos or at least jalapenos. The sautéed onions sound great. I often make sautéed onions and poblano peppers marinated in oil, cider vinegar, Worcestershire, powdered anchos, and cumin to toss on top of a salad graced with grilled chicken and tortilla strips, and I almost always add something hot, like jalapeño ranch or salsa. 

I used to get breakfast tacos that had refried black beans and mashed potatoes laced with chilis. Using eggplant done in a baba ganoush would be great as either a substitution or an addition. 

For me I have been in Texas long enough that anything in a good tortilla with some form of hot pepper is going to get eaten quickly!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

_Rajas con crema_! Sauté onions and peeled strips of poblano pepper together until soft and then add about 3 Tbs. heavy cream and cook over low heat until thick. Spoon onto tortillas and serve with a steak or grilled chicken.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

shrimp tacos with creamy guacamole


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65901
> 
> 
> View attachment 65923


Tacos, nachos supreme....what's the difference? It's all in the shape of the shell/chip, eh. The nachos would be a nice change.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

This looks so good I think I'll make it tonight. Venison asado tacos!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67419


Carnitas Tacos.....Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Carnitas Tacos.....Yum!


Actually, I'm pretty sure those are_ tacos de birria_. Sooooo good!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

In the name of the queso, the guac and the margarita.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68851


I guess I should have been a Texan.........I sure love Tacos and these are open faced, no less! YUM.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69051
> 
> 
> View attachment 69057


Well, today is Tuesday and I do have an early afternoon appointment with the physical Therapist. Perhaps I could justify a side trip to Tijuana Flats for an impromptu taco treat? Starbucks is conveniently located right next door. Life is just so darned good! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Or maybe some enchiladas, just for variety.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70301


More than just Tacos.....those are full blown "walk about sandwiches!" Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Haaaaaaappy Tuesday!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72959


Uh-Oh. Mrs Eagle presented me with a (holiday) Deep Dish Apple pie on Tuesday, just before lunch. Alas, I chose to forego this weeks Tuesday Tacos and had a big slice of the apple pie, swimming in a bowl of ice cold milk. Don't ask me why, but it's just the way I like it! I just know the Big Man in the red suit is not going to like this and my name just moved up to the top of his naughty list. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73139


Just two weekends back, after the grandson's wrestling tournament, we went out to eat, stopping at a really great Mexican restaurant. I ordered the Barbacoa tacos. To my taste buds , the face meat of the cow is the most intensely flavorful beef on the critter! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Just two weekends back, after the grandson's wrestling tournament, we went out to eat, stopping at a really great Mexican restaurant. I ordered the Barbacoa tacos. To my taste buds , the face meat of the cow is the most intensely flavorful beef on the critter! Yum.


Among certain culinary cognoscente, that is a common opinion. Welcome to the snobbery. :laughing:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73909
> 
> 
> View attachment 73911


Where-O-where can I find Tacos schmeared with that much guacamole? Those are Tacos that would be worth a road trip! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 75491


Yum....a Taco party platter. Throw in some sides of refried beans and Spanish rice and we have a real meal to work with.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Where-O-where can I find Tacos schmeared with that much guacamole? Those are Tacos that would be worth a road trip! LOL.


There is a small chain (Plaza Azteca) of Mexican restaurants (4 or 5), one in State College, one in Williamsburg, VA and several others in the mid-Atlantic states, that chops up avocados and makes a bowl of guac along side your table according to your taste for mild, medium or hot. Most of the entrees are made fresh (not all!).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> There is a small chain (Plaza Azteca) of Mexican restaurants (4 or 5), one in State College, one in Williamsburg, VA and several others in the mid-Atlantic states, that chops up avocados and makes a bowl of guac along side your table according to your taste for mild, medium or hot. Most of the entrees are made fresh (not all!).


Thank you for another persuasive reason to make a trip back to State College, PA. Years back I drove to the far corner of Arizona just to buy a pair of western boots (we made a vacation of it!). Got to take care of some health issues and then it's back on the road for a long overdue visit to Pennsylvania....and perhaps a good Mexican meal in State College! Have a great day, my friend!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know whether these are stacked tacos in close-up or the world's most impressive quesadilla.










These, on the other hand, are the real deal.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> I don't know whether these are stacked tacos in close-up or the world's most impressive quesadilla.
> 
> View attachment 75975
> 
> ...


I'm not sure this is an answer to your question, but that top photo really has me Jonesing for a quesadilla!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Are those--BACON-- tacos?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76289
> 
> 
> Are those--BACON-- tacos?


My guess is that the Tacos pictured above are 'pork belly' Tacos. I might include a home grown version of those next time we feature a Taco Bar on our family dinner night. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Even vegetarians can have tacos!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

So who took the tortillas?


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm not sure this is an answer to your question, but that top photo really has me Jonesing for a quesadilla!


Yeah, but not for a month before blood lab work!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh look, it's Tuesday again.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

We ate the evidence but have, both happily and regrettably, discovered how easy it is to make puffy tacos. When you make corn tortillas they have enough moisture in them that simply plunking them into hot oil makes the water turn to steam and puff them up. You just get fried tortillas with store bought corn tortillas because they do not have the required moisture. OMG.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Unless you buy your tortillas from the refrigerated section. The brand I am familiar with is TortillaLand. They are raw and will puff beautifully in hot oil and rather satisfactorily on a hot _comal_. Fried and puffy, they approach addictive.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

These are (_shudder_) roasted cauliflower tacos. Oh, the horror!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78921
> 
> 
> View attachment 78923


Ramped up spicy tacos for our Sunday breakfast puts one in a right frame of mind for Sunday Services...we might all be sitting there praying for a Tums! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tonight will be Taco Monday as we finely slice leftover steak for the family to enjoy steak tacos with all the fixins for dinner. I 'm thinking of taking some of that riced cauliflower and fixing it like Spanish rice to serve on the side.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Or---Tamale Tuesday!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85560
> 
> 
> View attachment 85561


Thank you my friend. I now know what I will be eating tomorrow, but first I must hunt down and kill a few avocados ti mix up a mess of guacamole!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85789


Aren't those called Taquitos? In any event they can be very tasty.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86019


I have not had a Taco in perhaps three weeks....it's time! Tijuana Flats here I come. YUM!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Or an enchilada Friday?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Or an enchilada Friday?
> 
> View attachment 86219


Jeez Louise....I missed enchilada Friday too! Perhaps chicken enchiladas for our Saturday evening meal will be a good way to make up for my recurring oversights?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86567


I like to think I am a manly man, but I just can't see myself getting between the young fella pictured above and his plate of Tacos! Nuff said. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87086


Indeed, the drink and the Taco plate pair well together! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A bacon and sour cream taco. Innovative!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheesy burritos


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88495
> 
> 
> Cheesy burritos


Jeez Louise! I've got this incredible craving for a big old breakfast burrito. Methinks we will dine at 'First Watch" daytime cafe this AM.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy Tuesday, all!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Tuesday, all!
> 
> View attachment 88616
> 
> ...


While running around earlier today doing errands, the memory of these postings forced me to swing through the local Del Taco drive through. I wouldn't go way out of my way for them, but the diversion did enable me to scratch a gastronomical itch! LOL.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I'll be out running errands tomorrow and I'll be passing by mine. shrimp taco time.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

what! No shrimp tacos anymore! Grabbed a Fish Burritto and left.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

On the way home from Home Depot, I stopped by Rigoberto's. Best. Chimichanga. Ever!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88803


Fine art, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Fish tacos and chicken quesadillas incoming from my go-to taco place. Pictures will follow shortly!


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Hmmm. Disappointed this time. This is not what they usually look like. However, as the old saying goes: “Better to have sub par fish tacos than none at all.”


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, yeah! Check out The Taco Chronicles on Netflix for the fish taco chapter. A SoCal specialty.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

SALSA!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89599


A perfect valentine, but I would be able to give it to anyone. My first inclination would be to eat it all myself! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Dessert Tacos


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

breakfast tacos


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Gyros are taco-ish!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> Gyros are taco-ish!
> 
> View attachment 90289


In terms of structure Gyros are perhaps "tacoish", but I have never had a lamb or goat meat Taco, while most of the gyros I've eaten were lamb or goat filled. Content wise they can be quite different. Just saying.......


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You haven't? My word. I guess _birria_ tacos haven't made it Florida, yet. In L.A. they are the rage. I recommend going to Netflix and finding Taco Chronicles and looking up _birria_. It's a goat meat stew served with the meat on a tortilla and a bowl of the sauce that you dip the end of the taco in before chowing down. Deeee-licious!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> You haven't? My word. I guess _birria_ tacos haven't made it Florida, yet. In L.A. they are the rage. I recommend going to Netflix and finding Taco Chronicles and looking up _birria_. It's a goat meat stew served with the meat on a tortilla and a bowl of the sauce that you dip the end of the taco in before chowing down. Deeee-licious!
> 
> View attachment 90335


Sounds rather good, ever perhaps delicious. In any event, I'm on the hunt to find a central Florida source. Will advise as to my results. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90631


Pulled pork Tacos were on our plates just a few nights back. They were actually pretty good but did not make as inviting a picture as those pictured above.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Grilled chicken tacos


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90861


Demi Moore and Patrick Swayze caught in the act of preparing a mess of "Ghost Tacos."


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

_Birria_ tacos.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Or a chicken enchilada?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------

